

Android Laptop - Lenovo IdeaPad A10 - sktrdie
http://shop.lenovo.com/gb/en/laptops/ideapad/a-series/a10/

======
facorreia
It's very interesting to see an Android Laptop. I've wondered why Google
hasn't merged the Chromebooks with Android yet.

I believe that for many of my family members, Android would be a great OS to
have on a device with a touchscreen, mouse and keyboard.

They mostly use Facebook, Youtube and Gmail, and the occasional game. Right
now, too many websites target Windows with malware / adware, which gets very
annoying for me to clean up later.

It's a shame that Google isn't more proactive on making sure the Play Store
and the Chrome Store are malware-free, by the way. A missed opportunity there.

------
wanda
Yawn. Another slightly-too-low spec anachronistic touchbook. I really
appreciate that Macbooks don't have touchscreens, because why would you need
it on a laptop? The Asus transformer and the microsoft surface make some
sense, sort of, because you can detach the keyboard and have a tablet, but
these sony laptops that slide to reveal an unusable keyboard, and this lenovo
junk that would run XP more usably than android, they are just crap.

tosuiba's ac100 droidbook was at least _good looking_ and quirky.

------
billyjobob
So basically an Android tablet with a keyboard attached.

